
Ask HN: Why no preview and no ninja edit on HN? - dorfsmay
Given how everybody on HN is constantly praising &quot;agile&quot;, TDD, &quot;fail fast&quot;, &quot;incremental changes, etc... I&#x27;m surprise there isn&#x27;t a preview or a ninja edit (ability to made and edit for x minutes after a post&#x2F;comment without showing as an edit) on HN.<p>I see the preview functionality as the posting equivalent of TDD, and ninja edit as the posting equivalent of Continuous Deployment.<p>I always get the little formatting that is available wrong, and find the fact that you can only get one go at writing your comment without being marked as &quot;edited&quot; at odds with modern software implementation methods.
======
detaro
In what way does HN show that you edited a post?!

Also, there is the delay option in your profile, which does sort-of work to
give you a preview (although it is a bit of a clunky way)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
jasonkester
First off, how would anybody but you know that you had edited a comment?

Second, why would you care?

Every single comment I post (including this one), I read over before and after
posting, and make edits so that it reads better. That is how people write
things. It's not something you should be embarrassed about (or whatever it is
that compels you to post this).

